
Apple challenges RED patent claims on RAW video - readbeard
https://www.docketalarm.com/cases/PTAB/IPR2019-01065/Inter_Partes_Review_of_U.S._Pat._9245314/05-06-2019-Petitioner/Petition-2-Petition_for_IPR_of_US_Patent_No_9245314/
======
readbeard
For those of you who don't know, RED has for years been using these patents,
which include claims on techniques that would have been obvious to a domain
expert at the time of filing, to stifle competition from other camera
manufacturers.

v. Sony in 2013: [https://www.engadget.com/2013/02/14/red-sues-sony-over-
paten...](https://www.engadget.com/2013/02/14/red-sues-sony-over-patents-
wants-offending-f-series-cameras-de)

Blackmagic also recently removed CinemaDNG from their camera lineup to avoid
the considerable expense of litigation.

Thank you, Tim Cook!

